# Heat N Glo SkyTech II Remote problem



## nhdblfan (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi all,
 trying to help a friend his HNG Remote issue (I not a "tech" but retired poolman who repaired 100's of swimming pool heaters and hope to be able to repair this with your kind help).

It has a SKY Tech II RCT-MLT Transmitter/remote gas valve solenoid.
He was having trouble with the remote flame adjustment but it seem remote will not work at all.
Batteries new
Checked codes match on remote/transmitter
Checked for power at transmitter -plug has power.
*No beep when pressing "learn" and "mode"
Hear click when switching from off-on at transmitte*r.
No power to solenoid at valve (120 DC correct?)
Tapping solenoid/wiggle wires fires up unit

Suspect transmitter issue but are components (transmitter-solenoid-remote) avail separately  ? (looks to be about 200 for whole kit)
Are these common trouble issues and what other tests should I be doing ?

suggestions and help greatly appreciated,many thanks in advance


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 14, 2011)

United States
email
support@skytechsystem.com

fax
888-672-8024

phone
888-672-8929

address
9230 Conservation Way
Fort Wayne, Indiana 46809

HTH


----------



## nhdblfan (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Bob

I just emailed them,hope they can help.
Dave


----------



## nhdblfan (Dec 16, 2011)

Emailed them and the girl who answered claimed it was a "special made remote" for Heat N Glo.Called Heat N Glo they said call SkyTech

ending up calling the tech support at SkyTech-one you gave us,they helped him locate and issue with the transmitter.

lesson learned, call and ask to speak to a tech never a "cust service" rep.

Thanks for the help and info Bob.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 16, 2011)

nhdblfan said:
			
		

> Emailed them and the girl who answered claimed it was a "special made remote" for Heat N Glo.Called Heat N Glo they said call SkyTech
> 
> ending up calling the tech support at SkyTech-one you gave us,they helped him locate and issue with the transmitter.
> 
> ...



*Any time!*


----------

